# looking for MTB tour company in UK



## widgetmasters (Jul 14, 2004)

My buddies and I are going to be in the motherland in August. I would like to find a company we can rent a good bike from and even get us to a good trail head( long downhill preferred). I know in the States, we have many places that rent bikes and then will drive you to the top of a trail for some downhill fun. I know you don't have ski resorts to ride in summer, and if you have not done a weekend of ski lift rides to the top and endless downhill all day, man, you are missing out!! I could tell you a half dozzen such places in California. Anyway, any help much appreciated. But the way, we race expert, and have 5 24 hour races under our belt.

Widgetmasters


----------



## ich_bins (Jan 4, 2012)

yy aa


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

*anyone? anyone? bueller*

What have you found? I am also looking for mtb hire when in Derby this August.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

try asking on a uk based forum like bikeradar you may get better results.


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

GO-WHERE Scotland mountain biking and cycling holidays, holidays, tours & vacations | MTB and mountain bike guiding Scotland | Bike Bus Check these guys out. Exactly what you are looking for.


----------

